# New Forum Header



## Dominic (Aug 22, 2016)

Which header do you prefer? 1st or 2nd?


----------



## B.B. (Aug 22, 2016)

The first (or top). But I like the blue color above the soccer ball better than the grey color.


----------



## RedHawk (Aug 22, 2016)

2nd


----------



## CaliKlines (Aug 23, 2016)

1st (top) one.


----------



## DOXA (Aug 23, 2016)

1st one (top)


----------



## outside! (Aug 23, 2016)

1st


----------



## JackZ (Aug 23, 2016)

#1


----------



## espola (Aug 23, 2016)

Is there an independent or third-party choice?


----------



## soccerfun (Aug 23, 2016)

1st


----------



## Moo (Aug 23, 2016)

1st


----------



## Bdobyns (Aug 23, 2016)

1


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 23, 2016)

Dominic said:


> Which header do you prefer? 1st or 2nd?View attachment 71 View attachment 72


1st!


----------



## mirage (Aug 23, 2016)

When viewed on a laptop browser, the 2nd, but when viewed on mobile browser, the 1st.

I think there is a bit of brightness difference that makes the second dimmer, especially on mobile.

Perhaps you can combine both - the net w/ball and reverse, then put it where the big ball is now next to the website brandname on the 2nd and make it brighter.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 23, 2016)

1st


----------



## Nicole13 (Aug 23, 2016)

1st


----------



## Seven (Aug 23, 2016)

1st


----------



## Rivetcheck (Aug 23, 2016)

1st


----------



## CaliKlines (Aug 23, 2016)

Dom, the masses have spoken loud and clear. And thanks for taking the time to change the aesthetics of the site. I always thought the existing banner looked like a pitch from northern CA.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 23, 2016)

CaliKlines said:


> Dom, the masses have spoken loud and clear. And thanks for taking the time to change the aesthetics of the site. I always thought the existing banner looked like a pitch from northern CA.


NorCal tries to slow us up with the long grass.


----------



## Seven (Aug 23, 2016)

Lol, on the Norcal long Grass joke/problem. I'm registered in this forum bc we are considering a move to Socal but we are currently part of Norcal... it is seriously a true issue 
in some areas.


----------



## soccerobserver (Aug 23, 2016)

#1...the honeycomb pattern in #2 looks out of place to my eyes...


----------



## Technician72 (Aug 23, 2016)

1st


----------



## elmshade (Aug 23, 2016)

#1


----------



## Wise1 (Aug 23, 2016)

1st


----------



## Wez (Aug 24, 2016)

Any reason to limit the target market to Southern Cali?  You could create regional forums and attract a National audience, "if" that's what you wanted....


----------



## Dana Flip (Aug 24, 2016)

1st


----------



## SOCCERMINION (Aug 24, 2016)

The first one I believe is better..


----------



## GKDad65 (Aug 25, 2016)

#1


----------



## Dominic (Aug 25, 2016)

Ok we have a winner.


----------



## bababooey (Aug 27, 2016)

The new header looks nice. Good choice forum dwellers.


----------



## Projustice (Aug 27, 2016)

1st (top) one.


----------



## Dominic (Aug 27, 2016)

The first one is already in place at the top of the forum.


----------



## Wez (Sep 1, 2016)

Looks fantastic, great job!!


----------

